# Beagle



## zutty (Aug 29, 2016)

D7100 #3 Copper 105mm HD1a by J T, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Aug 29, 2016)

Where's Woodstock?

Cute pup-dog!


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 30, 2016)

Adorable!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 30, 2016)

Awe, perfect shot.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 30, 2016)

What a face!!!!!!!! Love it.


----------



## otherprof (Aug 30, 2016)

zutty said:


> fD7100 #3 Copper 105mm HD1a by J T, on Flickr


Beautiful pup. We had beagles for 30 years, and I still miss them. I remember the AKC announcer at the dog show would say when they brought out a beagle, "They make great pets if you are smarter than they are." Not true; they still made great pets even though we weren't.


----------

